# Nikon UK confirms price rises to D4 and D800, but honours pre-orders...



## albron00 (Mar 26, 2012)

Due to a local internal systems error, the incorrect RRPs on the D800, D800E and D4 products were communicated in the UK and Irish markets at the time of announcement.
The correct RRPs for the products should have been D4: £5289.99, D800: £2,599.99 and D800E: £2,899.99.
We would like to apologies sincerely to our customers for this unfortunate mistake, which has been corrected with immediate effect.
We know that there has been strong consumer interest in these products and a high level of pre-orders placed with retailers; Nikon will be honoring the original prices to retailers on all customer pre-orders placed before March 24th 2012.

*Financial greed is a short-term strategy... *


----------



## KeithR (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly, I couldn't care less about how much or how little UK Nikon shooters are going to pay for their new toys.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, you'll care once you'll need to do some minor repair on your Nikon cam and have to send it to an authorized dealer.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Well, you'll care once you'll need to do some minor repair on your Nikon cam and have to send it to an authorized dealer.



Why, do we need to send our Nikon's to an authorised dealer?

Waitaminit.......


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 2, 2012)

So does that make it still cheaper than the 5D3?


----------

